# yahoo à configurer sur mail



## frederic paris (29 Octobre 2005)

bonsoir les amis, qui saurait me dire comment configurer yahoo sur mail ? merci d'avance,


----------



## delta (29 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Le serveur de r&#233;ception est : pop.mail.yahoo.fr
Pour le reste ... as usual.
@+


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Octobre 2005)

Oui, mais il faut que tu aies paramétré ton compte yahoo pour qu'il puisse utiliser le pop...

A.


----------



## frederic paris (29 Octobre 2005)

tres fort , tres sympa , tres merci de votre aide , ça MARCHE

merci , bon we-end

frederic .


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (13 Octobre 2009)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Oui, mais il faut que tu aies paramétré ton compte yahoo pour qu'il puisse utiliser le pop...
> 
> A.



Alors mon problème vient peut être de là; comment on paramètre son compte yahoo pour que çà marche avec Mail?


----------



## richard-deux (13 Octobre 2009)

Asphalt Cowboy a dit:


> Alors mon problème vient peut être de là; comment on paramètre son compte yahoo pour que çà marche avec Mail?



Bonjour,
il faut aller sur la page de yahoo (mail et choisir option en haut à droite).


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (13 Octobre 2009)

oui, merci je l'ai fais, mon problème est toujours le même; cela me demande de passer à Yahoo Mail Plus et payer! Alors que sur mon iPhone l'icone Mail du Dock est synchronisé parfaitement, et j'ai rien payé du tout, je n'ai pas changé mon Yahoo Mail.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a Yahoo et rencontre ce problème? Ce serait même encore mieux de trouver quelqu'un qui est sur Yahoo pour son Mail et à réussi à passer ce problème.
Même chez Apple ils n'ont pas su m'aider, je suis resté au téléphone plus d'une heure avec eux, et ils ne comprennent pas pourquoi sur mon iPhone celà marche et pas sur mon Mac...
 J'aimerai bien pouvoir utiliser l'icone Mail dans le dock pour mes mails sur yahoo


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (15 Octobre 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> il faut aller sur la page de yahoo (mail et choisir option en haut à droite).



Apparemment l'option "POP" mail sur Yahoo est payante à présent (chose qui ne l'étais pas il y a quelques temps auparavant), pouvez-vous confirmer?


----------



## pickwick (15 Octobre 2009)

Oui je confirme il faut Yahoo Mail Plus, payant
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080905075611AAbjfhK
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071126133520AANlSoe
et ici 
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/synchronisation-email-yahoo-and-mac-280594.html


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (15 Octobre 2009)

Merci, mais on dirait qu'il y ait une alternative non? : http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/E-mail/Mail-Utilities/YahooPOPs.shtml , quelqu'un confirme que çà marche?

Et comment explique tu que cela marche sur mon iPhone?


----------



## pickwick (15 Octobre 2009)

Là je n'explique rien.... je constate (aussi) que sur l'iphone le compte yahoo fonctionne tout seul...
C'est beau la technique !!!


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (15 Octobre 2009)

Comme tu dis, en plus Napalmatt y arrive à le faire fonctionner gratuitement lui..., c'est à s'arracher les cheveux!!!



napalmatt a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Euh bizarre effectivement, non tu n'as pas besoin de payer pour ça. Il doit avoir un souci dans ta configuration du compte yahoo sous Mail car chez moi ça fonctionne, et gratuitement. Mais je ne crois pas avoir fait de choses spéciales lors de sa première configuration.
> Dans l'onglet "Avancé" de la configuration de ton compte, j'ai port : 995 en utilisant SSL, et authentification avec mot de passe. Si ça peut t'aider...


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (17 Octobre 2009)

Bon, c'est confirmé, j'ai envoyé un email directement à Yahoo pour en savoir plus sur cette histoire de POP Mail et le passage payant à Mail Plus pour qu'il fonctionne, et j'ai eu la confirmation comme quoi il faut passer à Yahoo Mail Plus si l'on veut pouvoir utiliser cette fonction avec l'appli Mail sur notre Mac.

Etant en ".com" (email Yahoo U.S.) voici leur réponse en anglais (qui confirme ce que je viens de dire):

"Hello,

Thank you for contacting Yahoo! Mail Customer Care.

I understand you want to configure your MAC email client to send and
receive Yahoo! Mail messages. I apologize for the inconvenience this has
caused.

According to our records, the Yahoo! ID "xxxxxxxxxxl" is not subscribed
to Yahoo! Mail Plus. POP (Post Office Protocol) Access is an exclusive
feature for users who have purchased the Yahoo! Mail Plus Premium
Service.

In addition to POP Access, here are some other great features listed
below which are exclusive to Yahoo! Mail Plus subscribers:

- AddressGuard
- Archiving
- No Ads
- 200 filters
- No tagline footer on outgoing messages sent via the web or SMTP

Please note: information regarding POP or SMTP server settings is only
available to Mail Plus users.

In addition to POP access Mail Plus users have the ability to chat live.
Below is the link to try out our Live Chat support the next time you
need help:

http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/mail/contact_chat/forms_index.html

For more information on Mail Plus and to sign up for this service,
please visit:

http://overview.mail.yahoo.com/enhancements/mailplus

I hope this answers your question. If you need any further assistance,
please feel free to contact us again.

Thank you again for contacting Yahoo! Mail Customer Care.

Regards,

Wilson

Yahoo! Mail Customer Care"

Je vais donc passer à Yahoo Mail Plus et payer les 20$ par an (c'est pas la mer à boire mais bon...)


----------



## richard-deux (17 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je ne savais pas que Yahoo Mail était devenu payant.

Sinon, il y aune autre possibilité: ouvrir un compte Gmail en conservant toujours Yahoo.

http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=21289


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (17 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour l'info, tu as testé çà marche?

PS: Yahoo Mail est toujours gratuit, mais si on veut pouvoir l'utiliser avec l'application Mail, sur nos Macs, il faut l'option "POP" qui elle est payante, il faut passer sur la version payante de Yahoo Mail.


----------



## richard-deux (17 Octobre 2009)

Asphalt Cowboy a dit:


> Merci pour l'info, tu as testé çà marche?



Oui, j'ai testé mais c'était il y a quelques années. 

Ici la discussion: http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-r...l-ne-veut-pas-supprimer-les-spams-194274.html


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (17 Octobre 2009)

Merci, mais apparemment pour Yahoo, Gmail n'est pas totalement au top... Je vais pas me prendre la tête pour 1 par mois, et je vais prendre Yahoo Mail Plus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h56 ----------

Actuellement sur Yahoo Mail Plus, l'application Mail marche parfaitement


----------

